# 200x200 Avatars



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Mar 1, 2016)

Just wondering how some people get avatars with the dimensions 200x200. Is it a moderator-only thing or something?


----------



## Jacob (Mar 1, 2016)

They were sold to members (like Coffeebean!, Megamannt125, etc) , in like 2011 or 2012, then taken out of the shop. 
The only way to get a 200x200 avatar is to be a staff member or use one of the 7 "animal crossing action" premade avatars.

Edit: Yea, you are right, they are 150x150. My bad!


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Mar 1, 2016)

Jacob said:


> They were sold to members (like Coffeebean!, Megamannt125, etc) , in like 2011 or 2012, then taken out of the shop.
> The only way to get a 200x200 avatar is to be a staff member or use one of the 7 "animal crossing action" premade avatars.



Those seven avatars are actually 150x150 and look really odd. 

Anyway, thanks!   I wonder if they'll ever make a comeback.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 1, 2016)

Yeah they are 150x150 but yeah it'd be cool if everyone could have it.. 150x100 look awfully bad unless you have the 100% perf image for it :v


----------



## Bowie (Mar 1, 2016)

I have the perfect Bowie avatar ready for if they ever bring it back. Although, I think it'd be inappropriate to change mine now. I'll probably keep this one for good.


----------



## piichinu (Mar 1, 2016)

i wish these smallass squares are annoying and the rectangle isnt too cute either


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Mar 1, 2016)

Replying to random people...
Yeah, it's odd not having a square avatar. Messes with some pages such as the visitor messages one.


----------



## Chris (Mar 1, 2016)

Moko said:


> Yeah they are 150x150 but yeah it'd be cool if everyone could have it.. 150x100 look awfully bad unless you have the 100% perf image for it :v



I was pretty happy with the ones I made at 150x100 before I was promoted. 



Spoiler: A selection of those (you might notice of a theme of cute girls and not a lot of clothes.)


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 1, 2016)

They are nice but it becomes awfully stretched one-way a lot of times :v 

I remember the Anna one though! (or whatever disney character).


----------



## Esphas (Mar 1, 2016)

Tina said:


> I was pretty happy with the ones I made at 150x100 before I was promoted.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: A selection of those (you might notice of a theme of cute girls and not a lot of clothes.)



why dont you use an 150x100 avatar then?


----------



## tae (Mar 1, 2016)

99.9% of the time the 150x100 avatars look like absolute trash.
the 150x150 or 200x200 idea would be nice. but the 150x100 just look hideous.


----------



## Dope (Mar 1, 2016)

Esphas said:


> why dont you use an 150x100 avatar then?



they're mods dude, they do it because they can


----------



## tae (Mar 1, 2016)

Dope said:


> they're mods dude, they do it because they can



lol what are you talking about? did you forget a few words in that sentence?


----------



## Chris (Mar 1, 2016)

Esphas said:


> why dont you use an 150x100 avatar then?



Because right now I'm using an avatar that matches my boyfriend.


----------



## tae (Mar 1, 2016)

Tina said:


> Because right now I'm using an avatar that matches my boyfriend.



you could both use 150x100 half naked girl avatars together. <3


----------



## Dope (Mar 1, 2016)

taesaek said:


> lol what are you talking about? did you forget a few words in that sentence?



ah what i meant was they dont use the 150x100 because they can use the 200x200, why'd they go for inferior stuff. plus being mods they gotta run in a separate and superior crowd you know


----------



## Esphas (Mar 1, 2016)

Tina said:


> Because right now I'm using an avatar that matches my boyfriend.



why does he not have an 150x100 avatar? i thought they looked perfectly fine


----------



## Dope (Mar 1, 2016)

taesaek said:


> you could both use 150x100 half naked girl avatars together. <3



lol


----------



## Chris (Mar 1, 2016)

Esphas said:


> why does he not have an 150x100 avatar? i thought they looked perfectly fine



Stop trying to make something out of nothing.


----------



## seliph (Mar 1, 2016)

Petition for Justin & Tina to be half-naked 150x100 Anna & Kristoff


----------



## Dope (Mar 1, 2016)

Tina said:


> Stop trying to make something out of nothing.



he's just wondering why the mods get to use better stuff and get better opportunities just because they're mods, while the fact is the mods are the part of the same community.


----------



## Esphas (Mar 1, 2016)

Tina said:


> Stop trying to make something out of nothing.



ive done nothing wrong, and theres no need to take what im saying in an offensive way. im asking a question, and itd seem youre the one making something out of nothing


----------



## tae (Mar 1, 2016)

nvll said:


> Petition for Justin & Tina to be half-naked 150x100 Anna & Kristoff



i'd buy the avatar expansion for him to see that.


----------



## piichinu (Mar 1, 2016)

taesaek said:


> i'd buy the avatar expansion for him to see that.



he can get it for free

- - - Post Merge - - -

wait he doesnt need the expansion either way since they all automatically hve the big ones. they just need to trim their avatars


----------



## tae (Mar 1, 2016)

dang man. i should get a crappy 150x100 avatar now.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Mar 1, 2016)

Didn't realise people hated the 150x100 avatars so much. In a way, they look smaller than 100x100. Odd.

Seeing as this thread is spiralling out of control, does anyone know why the textbox sometimes goes a bit wonky? My Chrome version is 46.0.2490.80 (Official Build) (64-bit).


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 1, 2016)

taesaek said:


> dang man. i should get a crappy 150x100 avatar now.



me too .. nah I'll keep the Lu?s one for a while tbh


----------



## oath2order (Mar 1, 2016)

Esphas said:


> ive done nothing wrong, and theres no need to take what im saying in an offensive way. im asking a question, and itd seem youre the one making something out of nothing



I can tell you something you've done wrong.

You have literally forgotten to use apostrophes in every word where they are needed.



Dope said:


> he's just wondering why the mods get to use better stuff and get better opportunities just because they're mods, while the fact is the mods are the part of the same community.



It's a perk of their job.


----------



## piichinu (Mar 1, 2016)

oath2order said:


> I can tell you something you've done wrong.
> 
> You have literally forgotten to use apostrophes in every word where they are needed.
> 
> ...



did the mods ask you to speak for them like they always do


----------



## tae (Mar 1, 2016)

oath2order said:


> I can tell you something you've done wrong.
> 
> You have literally forgotten to use apostrophes in every word where they are needed.
> 
> ...



thanks tina, ur gr8


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 1, 2016)

Esphas said:


> ive done nothing wrong, and theres no need to take what im saying in an offensive way. im asking a question, and itd seem youre the one making something out of nothing



What you're saying is a bit stupid, though 
She isn't using a 150 x 100 avatar because she doesn't want to....and they really suck


----------



## piichinu (Mar 1, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> What you're saying is a bit stupid, though
> She isn't using a 150 x 100 avatar because she doesn't want to....and they really suck



thanks for agreeing with us


----------



## tae (Mar 1, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> What you're saying is a bit stupid, though
> She isn't using a 150 x 100 avatar because she doesn't want to....and they really suck



it's not stupid. it was a legitimate question? all esphas was asking was if she's so proud of the 150x100 avatars she made, why doesn't she still use them if the 150x100 settings are so great.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 1, 2016)

marusu said:


> did the mods ask you to speak for them like they always do



No you ignorant little toad.

Tina is a really good friend of mine. I am defending a friend.

Also they've never actually asked me to speak for them where the hell did you get that from



taesaek said:


> thanks tina, ur gr8



ily


----------



## pandapples (Mar 1, 2016)

Damn what's wrong with 150x100.

200x200 would be a nice addition to the shop one day though.


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 1, 2016)

taesaek said:


> it's not stupid. it was a legitimate question? all esphas was asking was if she's so proud of the 150x100 avatars she made, why doesn't she still use them if the 150x100 settings are so great.



Ah, so that's what he meant. I still find it slightly weird, though. Even asking why Tina's boyfriend doesn't have a 150 x 100 avatar, even though nothing was mentioned about him liking it.


----------



## piichinu (Mar 1, 2016)

oath2order said:


> No you ignorant little toad.
> 
> Tina is a really good friend of mine. I am defending a friend.
> 
> ...




is that why ur unbanned after that whole thing


----------



## Esphas (Mar 1, 2016)

oath2order said:


> I can tell you something you've done wrong.
> 
> You have literally forgotten to use apostrophes in every word where they are needed.



sorry that displeases you so much. ill try a lot harder to cater to your preferences next time i post ) id rather you kept this sort of thing to pm, though. it doesnt contribute much to the discussion


----------



## oath2order (Mar 1, 2016)

Esphas said:


> sorry that displeases you so much. ill try a lot harder to cater to your preferences next time i post ) id rather you kept this sort of thing to pm, though. it doesnt contribute much to the discussion



sorry mate, ****posting is what I do 

Saw the opportunity and took it


----------



## Esphas (Mar 1, 2016)

oath2order said:


> No you ignorant little toad.
> 
> Tina is a really good friend of mine. I am defending a friend.



hey love, might i ask you what she needs defending from?


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 1, 2016)

Esphas said:


> sorry that displeases you so much. ill try a lot harder to cater to your preferences next time i post ) id rather you kept this sort of thing to pm, though. it doesnt contribute much to the discussion



I hate to butt in, but it'd be weird if he randomly PMd you saying "use more apostrophes"


----------



## piichinu (Mar 1, 2016)

wow gee hardcore ****poster we got here correcting apostrophe usage XDDD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nightmares said:


> I hate to butt in, but it'd be weird if he randomly PMd you saying "use more apostrophes"



someone did this to me on smashboards they asked if my caps lock key was broken too


----------



## Esphas (Mar 1, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> I hate to butt in, but it'd be weird if he randomly PMd you saying "use more apostrophes"



its weird to bring it up in a topic like this?? :?


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 1, 2016)

marusu said:


> wow gee hardcore ****poster we got here correcting apostrophe usage XDDD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Omg wtf xD


----------



## oath2order (Mar 1, 2016)

marusu said:


> is that why ur unbanned after that whole thing



I did a bad thing, I got punished by a time that the mods decided upon. The punishment is over so I would kindly like you, someone who was, to my knowledge, in no way affected by it in any way whatsoever, to shut the **** up about it.



Esphas said:


> hey love, might i ask you what she needs defending from?



People attacking her for her avatar choices and sizes "why don't you use 150x100"


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 1, 2016)

Esphas said:


> its weird to bring it up in a topic like this?? :?



My point is, he was saying that to reply to your post,  whereas in PM, it's just really random....Ugh I don't know how to word it.....NVM xD


----------



## Esphas (Mar 1, 2016)

oath2order said:


> I did a bad thing, I got punished by a time that the mods decided upon. The punishment is over so I would kindly like you, someone who was, to my knowledge, in no way affected by it in any way whatsoever, to shut the **** up about it.
> 
> 
> 
> People attacking her for her avatar choices and sizes "why don't you use 150x100"



asking*, and it was a legitimate question. i cant comprehend why youd think she would need defending unless youre just trying to start something for no good reason


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 1, 2016)

Gotta love all these arguments 

This time we're arguing about avatar sizes


----------



## tae (Mar 1, 2016)

oath2order said:


> People attacking her for her avatar choices and sizes "why don't you use 150x100"



nobody attacked her. is that what she told you?


----------



## oath2order (Mar 1, 2016)

Esphas said:


> asking*, and it was a legitimate question. i cant comprehend why youd think she would need defending unless youre just trying to start something for no good reason



you mean kind of like you asking why she didn't use the 150x100 avatars



Esphas said:


> why dont you use an 150x100 avatar then?



that comment wasn't needed seemed like you were trying to start an argument with her

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nightmares said:


> Gotta love all these arguments
> 
> This time we're arguing about avatar sizes



Welcome to TBT, come for the collectibles, stay for the arguments and ****-posting!


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 1, 2016)

oath2order said:


> you mean kind of like you asking why she didn't use the 150x100 avatars
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You just summed TBT up in one sentence //slow clap while slowly shaking head


----------



## Esphas (Mar 1, 2016)

oath2order said:


> you mean kind of like you asking why she didn't use the 150x100 avatars
> 
> 
> 
> that comment wasn't needed seemed like you were trying to start an argument with her



no, because that was relevant to the thread. she was arguing that these sizes are fine, i was arguing that they arent. i was proving my point

no, because 





> that was relevant to the thread.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 1, 2016)

Esphas said:


> no, because that was relevant to the thread. she was arguing that these sizes are fine, i was arguing that they arent. i was proving my point
> 
> no, because



how are they not fine

i don't see the problem with them

i mean i don't see why the mods have an exclusive size but whatever


----------



## tae (Mar 1, 2016)

oath2order said:


> how are they not fine
> 
> i don't see the problem with them



they're ugly as ****.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 1, 2016)

taesaek said:


> they're ugly as ****.



they're also optional


----------



## tae (Mar 1, 2016)

oath2order said:


> they're also optional



200x200 should be an option too. but they aren't, for whatever reason.


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 1, 2016)

taesaek said:


> they're ugly as ****.



Gotta agree


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 1, 2016)

oath2order said:


> It's a perk of their job.



So saying that's a perk.. lol you can make it for everyone with a bit of coding and stuff anyways


----------



## Esphas (Mar 1, 2016)

oath2order said:


> how are they not fine
> 
> i don't see the problem with them



if theyre fine, explain why theyre using bigger avatars, please. they look awful, and thats my opinion. but if one isnt better than the other, then there wouldnt be an option to have bigger avatar sizes

please think before you attack people. making fun of the way someone types had no place in this thread


----------



## oath2order (Mar 1, 2016)

taesaek said:


> 200x200 should be an option too. but they aren't, for whatever reason.



well yeah

i don't understand why they have that as a perk

but whatever


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 1, 2016)

Esphas said:


> if theyre fine, explain why theyre using bigger avatars, please. they look awful, and thats my opinion. but if one isnt better than the other, then there wouldnt be an option to have bigger avatar sizes
> 
> please think before you attack people. making fun of the way someone types had no place in this thread



Because they're mods aha


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 1, 2016)

oath2order said:


> well yeah
> 
> i don't understand why they have that as a perk
> 
> but whatever



Because they want everyone to apply for the staff, then they select people who are fit for large avatars, what else?


----------



## tae (Mar 1, 2016)

want 2 b staff 4 big avatar perkz


----------



## seliph (Mar 1, 2016)

What a beautiful ****fest
What a beautiful ****fest says a bridesmaid to the waiter


----------



## oath2order (Mar 1, 2016)

Esphas said:


> if theyre fine, explain why theyre using bigger avatars, please. they look awful, and thats my opinion. but if one isnt better than the other, then there wouldnt be an option to have bigger avatar sizes
> 
> please think before you attack people. making fun of the way someone types had no place in this thread



Ok.

Let me explain this to you.

They have bigger avatars because it's a perk of their "job".

They use these bigger avatars because they can.

Why they have this as a perk, I don't know.

I don't think it should be a perk.

But I do think the entitled children on this forum need to suck it up like it's an avatar move on. if you don't like the 150x100 then don't use it

why are you still on the typing thing my god do you not understand ****posting.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Moko said:


> Because they want everyone to apply for the staff, then they select people who are fit for large avatars, what else?



sounds about right


----------



## Esphas (Mar 1, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> Because they're mods aha



being privileged is one thing. but this would imply theyre covering it up by saying 'theyre fine im just using a big avatar bc my bf is', which is another thing

then she acts like im trying to start something, and then you come here and insult me for no good reason other than to upset me. how civil


----------



## Chris (Mar 1, 2016)

Esphas said:


> being privileged is one thing. but this would imply theyre covering it up by saying 'theyre fine im just using a big avatar bc my bf is', which is another thing
> 
> then she acts like im trying to start something, and then you come here and insult me for no good reason other than to upset me. how civil



Sorry, I didn't realise we were apparently having an argument. 

@*Esphas* - You're putting too much thought into it. I posted those avatars of an example of how I used the space when creating my own avatars at that size - I wasn't trying to argue that the size was 'fine'. It was a direct response to *Moko* who said they don't look good unless you have the perfect image for it. I didn't say I was using a large avatar because my boyfriend was; I meant that as to say I'm not going to just suddenly change my avatar right now because I like that ours currently match. It was purely based on content; not size.

Closing this here because nothing good is going to come of it. Which was why I stopped paying attention to it in the first place - because the conversation at hand didn't feel like it was worth having. Hence the 'something from nothing' comment. I didn't realise we were supposedly debating something I was just sharing some pretty pictures of cute half-naked girls.


----------

